# Making Tracks



## ascott (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all! First post here on TPF so here goes.

Took this one in the recent winter snow we had, liked how the farmers tractor had made such a strong element to the shot and thought it would suit some B&W treatment.

C&C welcome.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 6, 2011)

WOW! That was a nice breath of fresh air. I was totally expecting something else.

I love this one. The exposure is nice, and the tracks lead your eye to the trees in the background. Very nice work.


----------



## ascott (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback Christopher, I'm glad you like it :thumbup:


----------



## Tashyd (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, I love this picture!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 20, 2011)

Sparky like too.


----------



## Fleacz (Mar 28, 2011)

nice job, i like how the tracks are so distinctive through that fluffy snow.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 28, 2011)

i like it as well. very nice.


----------



## ottor (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful "First Post" ..... love the composition, the softness of the background, and the clarity of the snow...      Great Job !

R


----------



## Davor (Mar 28, 2011)

Lovely photo! Great exposure and composition, its good that you really nailed the lighting on everything. I think if you ditch the boarder it would be more appealing


----------



## Mike Lamb (Mar 28, 2011)

Very sweet.  Good strong focus and texture to front snow, and then a nice dreamy fade.  
 I agree w Davor. Border does not work.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 29, 2011)

This is just great!  A lot different to the stuff that usually gets posted for C&C.  You should be proud of this.  Well done!


----------



## clementblain (Mar 30, 2011)

That's a pretty good picture. Like it  I would maybe like if the tracks fitted with the sides of the picture, but still, good job!


----------



## mindfloodz (May 1, 2011)

Very nice! Great detail and composition! I love how the snow seems to be blowing n the background by the tree line almost making it look as if it were fog.  A+!


----------

